# Teaching TESL in Germany



## TESLnewbie (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

Need your advice on how to get a TESL position in Germany.

I have a MBA and looking to supplement that with a CELTA certificate come December. 

Any advice you can share with me from those who are in this field? What were the challenges you faced and how you overcame them? 

Quick overview about myself. I am a Canadian married to an E.U citizen living in Austria.

Thanks guys for reading and the posts

Regards,

D


----------

